# Fiber One bars



## redkitty (Jan 10, 2008)

So while I was home I tried one of these since my parents always have them and they were quite tasty.  4.5 grams of fiber per bar, 150 calories, 28 grams of carbs, only 3 grams of protein.

Anywho, I'm not exactly sure how healthy they are.  High fructose corn syrup, canola oil, palm kernel and palm oil...??  

Then I got to looking at my Balance bars and some of the same ingredients are in these as well.  Although they are totally different bars, Balance has 14 grams of protein and only 1 gram of fiber.

Any thoughts??  I'm kinda thinking the Balance bars are far more nutritional even though low in fiber.


----------



## Ken (Jan 10, 2008)

I prefer Colon Blow. 


YouTube - Colon Blow


----------



## redkitty (Jan 10, 2008)

Ken said:


> I prefer Colon Blow.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Colon Blow



 gee, thanks.


----------



## Caine (Jan 10, 2008)

High fructose corn syrup, palm kernel oil and palm oil are all unhealthy. 

My favorite bars are EAS AdvantEdge Complete Nutrition and Carb Control bars in peanut butter or chocolatre fudge. I don't like the cookies 'n' cream ones. Too sweet. I tried the Atkins bars because my gym was giving them away for free. They, too, are way to sweet.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Caine, I was hoping you would reply!  I'm bummed because I do love the balance bars especially after working out.  When I move home I'll have to give the EAS bars a try.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 10, 2008)

Fiber One bars don't seem any more healthy than Nutrigrain bars and other cereal bars.


----------



## Caine (Jan 11, 2008)

redkitty said:


> When I move home I'll have to give the EAS bars a try.


 
*EAS PRODUCTS* are available in the UK.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 12, 2008)

Caine said:


> *EAS PRODUCTS* are available in the UK.



Thanks Caine, I didn't realize EAS was Myoplex.  I saw it advertised on a fitness magazine here, have to figure out where to buy them now!   (Might just have to buy them on their website, easier than trying to find them)


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 13, 2008)

I just posted this recipe on another thread, but it is a great tasting bar that serves the same purpose as store bought bars.  I make these for snacking and always take some when traveling; handy when on airplanes and once you get to your destination.

Hinkelsteins or Oat Sticks

Preheat oven to 375*

Combine in a large bowl:

3 cups whole wheat flour
2 1/2 cups oat flour (blenderized oatmeal)
1/2 cup soy flour
2 t. salt
2 cups chopped dates
3/4 cup coconut
1/2 cup sesame seeds
1/2 cup sunflower seeds
1/2 cup chopped nuts (I used pecan meal)

Stir thoroughly, making sure the dates are coated with flour mixture.
Add: 

1/2 cup oil
5 T. maple syrup
1 1/8 cup milk

Mix well.  Divide into two greased 10"x15" jelly roll pans.  Pat firmly and evenly.  Cut into 1"x3" pieces with a pizza cutter. Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until browned.  Remove sticks around the edges if they brown before the center is done.


----------

